# Heart beat



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Me and my Mom were doing Spikes nails and before we were done we started to hear Spikes heart beat  We let him go, he is now in his cage looking all sleepy and shaking and having a nap. I really hope his heart will be ok. So much for doing his nails myself  I really did not want to take him in to get his nails done because that would expose him to other birds who may be sick. Also they use the same tool for all the birds and I don't think they clean it between each bird. But I would rather him not have a heart attack. So much for grooming Spike myself. Iam going to leave him alone for an hour and take him out later to see how he is.


----------



## cher (May 2, 2008)

Pebbles does the same thing after we cut her nails....as well as being terribly angry at us! Have you tried just doing one foot a day rather than both at the same time?


cher


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

sunny dose the same thing i dont know what it is.
he is verry shakey:wacko: when that happen's


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i've never had to trim my birds nails, when I got Casper (budgie) her nails were way long and kept getting caught in the carpet, I use the "pedi perch" and swing, within 2 or 3 days her nails were fine and the same length as every one else

I use these kind of Perches, and the swings with the same "perch" on them 

http://www.sandyperch.com/

I also have one the filing part is only one 2 sides and its smooth down the center where their feet would be.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is fine  I also now know that he is a really good drama queen  He does have a sandy perch but it is not really keeping his nails dull. Just to actually hear his heart beating so hard and fast. It was too scary. I though he might have had a heart attack  When triming nails you are not supposed to hear their heart beat. Next time Iam just going to bring him in and have it done. They have a dremel so it goes really fast.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the sandy perch as well and it doesn't work for mine either I still have to trim them if it helps any Jaime Georgie is the same way she literally pants like a dog I swear one of these days she is going to have a heart attack but after a few minutes of peace she is fine


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee puts on a huge song and dance when i cut his nails too.  I'm glad Spike is ok.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He was trying to get away to but to actually hear his heat beat pounding :blink: my Mom could hear it as well. But he is fine now, he just took out the insert button of my key board


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He is definetly back to his old self, with a lovely keyboard button at beak!!  Glad he is ok.


----------



## cher (May 2, 2008)

Glad Spike is back to his old self......I wonder why they do that to us?



cher


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cher said:


> I wonder why they do that to us?


Because they can  some are just bigger drama queens or kings...lol then others :lol:


----------



## cher (May 2, 2008)

You have got that right!! Pebbles is a big DRAMA QUEEN 



cher


----------

